# can symptoms come and go?



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Does fibro have periods of remission like flares or something? Today I'm not in so much pain but like a little sore all over. Can you have ups and downs of severe pain, kind of like peaks and valleys??? Have not filled my prescription of elavil? Would it be worth it? I don't want to start taking all kinds of meds if I can tough this out myself. What do you think?


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yep,sometimes seems to go almost compleatly away.lately its pretty rare.its not supose to be progressive,but i used to have"remmissions"alot.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

There are definitely peaks and valleys. To me, I would think if you did take your Elavil, hopefully the peaks and valleys would not be quite so high or low. Nevertheless, I think we all have them!


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Genny. I am a believer of refilling my prescriptions whether I plan to use them or not.You never know when you will need them. If you wait too long prescriptions expire. Then you have to go see your doctor again for more meds.My senior mom is in the habit of waiting til the last minute to refill her drugs. Then if her doc is on vacation she has to wait. She will start asking for my drugs. We take the same drugs. I hate it when she does that because then I am left having to beg my doctor for a refill.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Genny,I have good days and bad days, good weeks and bad weeks. Sometimes I have more pain, sometimes it is more fatigue. The doctor tells me to take all of the medication all of the time to better treat the problems over the long-term. He says that the waxing and waning of symptoms is common with fibro. If I don't take the trazadone I have more pain and more fatigue because I don't sleep. If I don't take the ultram I have more pain on a regular basis. I tried just bearing through it, but I was in major pain all the time and getting to be non-functional. I just take the trazadone, an anti-inflammatory and the ultram. I still fight taking the ultram during the day but it does help if I take it at least once during the day. Then I am not so wiped out that I have to really dose myself up in order to sleep.Paige


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Genny-Yes,from my experience there are flares of pain,(and for and times it will settle down.this seems to be pretty common in fibro,IMHO.) You may wish to track a diary for severaal weeks - write down your activities,emotions,meds,foods,etc.this may help to see what triggers the flare. For me,it is "over-doing it" physically.I also feel better when I eat right........I also take an anti-depressant - this increases the amount of serotonin . I believe this is a good thing.I know it helps me, it takes a long time for the medicine to really start to work,can take 2-3 weeks to really find relief from it,but the wait is worth it,good luck.Celtic


----------

